# I will draw bettas for real



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi guys. I know what some of you are thinking. Your such a jerk! and a liar. But now I will really draw your bettas the right way if you even still care. I just want to tell you that I am so sorry and will NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVEAR do It again.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Could you please do Karma for real?


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes i will


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

How about one of... Tigger? Tigger likes pictures!

I'm very glad your drawing these for real.


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

I will do tigger too.


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is tigger and Karma drawn the real way!


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

chita would like a pic 
she's a girl, if thats important


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Impolite said:


> View attachment 33068
> 
> 
> View attachment 33069
> ...



Ok I will get started:-D


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

your a wonderful artist! Why did you fake it in the first one? Anyway, you did a fantastic job and i'll put it in his gallery when i can use my computer!!


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

philipphish said:


> your a wonderful artist! Why did you fake it in the first one? Anyway, you did a fantastic job and i'll put it in his gallery when i can use my computer!!


 
Thank you you really think inm good?


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Will you do Gia?


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Of course


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Im done with Chita! Here she is!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, your a great artist.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah! One of the best artists!!


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Raeally?


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes really lol, especially if your only 10


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

I am only 10 and that is real


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

These are pretty neat~ What grade are you in?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Could you do my boys??  You're so talented, my sister was just like you. She used to do horse drawing from candle wax.. always doing something amazing. I can't draw a straight line haha

Just the drawing would be good, I'll add my own name to them with my fancy computer stuff 



























*He's a VT, you could draw his tail flat if you like *

Sorry, I'm greedy. But these are so cute!!


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

bahamut285 said:


> These are pretty neat~ What grade are you in?


 
Im going into 5th


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Could you do my boys??  You're so talented, my sister was just like you. She used to do horse drawing from candle wax.. always doing something amazing. I can't draw a straight line haha
> 
> Just the drawing would be good, I'll add my own name to them with my fancy computer stuff
> 
> ...


 
wow you have beautiful bettas. I will draw all three of them.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Maleficent







Arc'en







Oberon







Unnamed








could you draw my babies? 
Your good at drawing, didn't need to fake it  much better than me


----------

